
Lectures from Princeton on Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies - sharjeelsayed
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/7il1sx/sixty_free_lectures_from_princeton_on_bitcoin_and/
======
cryptodogemoon
For such an extensive academic course it's interesting the economic model of
Satoshis mining algorithm isn't explained.

Satoshi used a production model that produced the most amount of coins for the
lowest amount of work/capital input, to reward the smallest user group.

Satoshi could just as easily have used a linear growth model knowing more
users and more hash power should match the production output. Instead,
Satoshis algorithm exploits new users.

Old users than have incentive to manipulate new users and psychologically
propagate the myth of rarity when in fact the abundance of the supply was
taken early easily and users are attempting to sell for more capital than it
takes to acquire or produce, often simply by hording these low effort counts
coins.

ecash should not exploit new users.

New cryptocash systems can easily be started.

------
znpy
This is a course that was offered through Coursera a while ago.

Very good course, it focuses on concepts (there are many) with a little theory
too, but just enough to sample the soundness of claims being made.

Highly recommended.

------
gaetanrickter
There are a few good points here too
[https://medium.com/@alexanderwestin/5-icos-with-solid-
fundam...](https://medium.com/@alexanderwestin/5-icos-with-solid-fundamentals-
ready-to-rocket-off-the-launch-pad-ca2d8de4fce2)

"There’s a lot of noise out there. Choosing which new cryptocurrencies to
focus on can be hard. At the core of many of today’s cryptos planning to
launch are are scams, half-baked ideas for projects, inexperienced teams,
bloated capital structures or a goal more focused on the ICO than the
importance of getting listed as a proper trading vehicle on secure exchanges
thereby benefiting original token holders.

There are sites out there that do a fairly good job of curating and screening
these kinds of factors. What it takes to be ready for a successful lift off
can be defined by the following points:

Motive: Why are they doing this? If it’s simply to provide a return on an
investment, then buyer beware. If they lay out a clear vision where the value
proposition is easily understood this would be a good sign. It should be more
than just a “we’re making the world a better place”. This will help it pass
the scam test. What really helps pass the scam test is whether or not they
have a working product you can take for a test drive.

Experienced Team: What has the team executed on in the past, together? It
should first and foremost be technology related. You should be able to quickly
look this up on the net. Get them on the phone if possible to see if the team
even exists at all. I do this with every team I invest in.

Capital Structure: How much crypto are they offering to the public? Gauging
demand for a crypto is key. Not everyone is going to want to take a position
in it. These factors should determine how much crypto should be offered to the
public. If these numbers are way off then it’s going to be hard for the crypto
to move up without enough demand. As a token holder, this is an important
aspect to analyze.

Raising the right amount money during their ICO: This connects directly to the
point above. If they raise too much money during the ICO, they’re going to
have to clear loads of ‘flippers’. These flippers are those that purchase
tokens during the ICO and as soon as the team lists the token on the first
exchange, they sell right into it creating a massive amount of sell pressure
they’ll have to clear before anyone makes any real returns. It can take months
and sometimes years before a team can clear sellers like this before the token
can appreciate with any kind of real value."

~~~
thisisit
Sorry to say but it looks another of those cryptocurrency things which talks
big but deliver very little.

The very first ICO fails on the metric set above. The capital structure is
skewed. It says pre-sale at no lock in. That is nearly 2 million dollars at
current IPO price. Public sale accounts only for 35% and 65% by foundation,
team, apitode etc. So much for decentralization. Then they also value
themselves at 450 million dollars. Based on what market?

